

Flash (left half) vs HTML5 (right half) - psyklic
http://labs.codecomputerlove.com/flashvshtml5/

======
kevinpet
Doesn't work for me in chrome. I expect it not to work for the flash half,
since i have that turned off, but the HTML 5 is supposed to be, you know,
standard.

